# Triggering Fog with an RC-4



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Greetings!
We're still shaking off the cobwebs from our post Halloween hibernation. To get things started for 2008 here's a simple but very handy how-to:

http://www.garageofevil.com/tech/prop1_101_rc4_control_fog.php


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice project! I did a similar project just recently, and being able to control fog with the Prop-1 (or Prop-2 if you're really daring) really opens up your options nicely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

amusing how to ..
nice job


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

we try to bring a little funny with most our articles. thank you!


----------

